# Cleo wrestling with the twins



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally! Cleo is still learning how to join in with the girls (they're very wild).  She's so gentle when she's wrestling with them. The twins make each other yelp sometimes, but never Cleo. :luv













































Sometimes, it's not her idea, but she'll go along with it.  


































As usual, the diva is above all this nonsense. :angel


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

thats cute. :heart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, I wish my older cats would play with Molly like that. I'm jealous.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

How cute! I love the belly up in the air pictures


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

adorable pictures


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's great that Cleo has accepted them, sometimes it takes a while, but eventually kitten charm and enthusiasm wins out :lol:

Are Cleo and Cinderella interacting more?


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

:lol: I love Cinderella. That's hilarious.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:heart If you can't beat them join in :lol: great pictures!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwwww that's so sweet to see them play together at last! I am so happy for Cleo, she has some playmates now!  

That second picture would make a great cheezburger submission, too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Are Cleo and Cinderella interacting more?


No.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww! SO PRECIOUS!   :luv:


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, great pics! Can't believe how quickly they're growing 8O 

I'm always find kitty collars all over the house, after mine have been wresting with each other :wink: 

Carol xx


----------

